# 12 foot alumacraft



## wissinger3478 (Mar 11, 2011)

hi, my name is nick, im 18 years old and i have been work on my boat for about three weeks now, and just found this site. i have plenty of picture and will post them shortly and i would like to know what you think of it.


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 11, 2011)

PIC TEASE!

Welcome to the sight!


----------



## wissinger3478 (Mar 11, 2011)

some


----------



## wissinger3478 (Mar 11, 2011)

few more pictures


----------



## wissinger3478 (Mar 11, 2011)

....


----------



## wissinger3478 (Mar 11, 2011)

they wood part is completely done. im am trying to save some money to paint it and then so i can buy the carpet and lights and all the hinges and latch pulls!


----------



## jfetter20 (Mar 11, 2011)

i hate to be the one to point this out but i see one really really bad thing to start with. it looks to me as if you used pressure treated wood for some of the stringers and decking? if so........ that is not going to end well. aluminum and pressure treated wood is a big no no. the copper and other chemicals in the pressure treated wood will destroy the aluminum. best bet is to use regular wood and decking and cote it with either spar urathane or fiberglass resin.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice looking boat man, you sure put some work into that 12'. With the pressure treated stuff, coat it really well with paint and go. Odds are you'll realize you want something bigger than the 12' before you run into any problems.


----------



## wissinger3478 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for the in info guys. i never heard of that with the pressure treated thing but i will keep that in mind for my next build and i really only plan to keep for one or two years, i just wanted to fix this old boat up and try and make some money out of it when i sell it. i'll post more pictures when its painted and the carpet is in it.


----------



## diabetik11 (Mar 11, 2011)

in the bow of the boat i noticed the wood frame against the boat was bent, just wondering how or what you did to bend the wood like that, i am palning to do the ame thing to my 12 ft boat as you are doing to yours but was wondering how you bent the wood. thanks


----------



## wissinger3478 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dear diabetik11,
The way i bent it was first i put a slight angle on the entire length of one side of the 2x2 treated board so that when i clamped it on the side it would be slat surface for my plywood to sit on, then i cut lines in it approximately 3 to 5 inches apart but do not cut the whole way through, just about a little over half way and this will allow you board to bend. To attch it to the side i just used silcone and clamped in on but make it the same lenth down from the top of your boat the whole way around so that it will be flat when your boat is the water.


----------



## Littlec (Apr 18, 2011)

So is that space you have between the front an back deck leg space for a seat mounted to the rear deck? I just got a 12 foot an was looking at doing something like this so i wouldnt be on a pedastal seat driving the boat. Thanks an it looks great! Keep us posted


----------



## wissinger3478 (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah its all leg space. i have just got a job and noww bringing in some $ so ill be ablw to finally finish it but all together i plan to have three seats on it. one in the back, one up front by the cooler/livewell, and one that i can take in or out in the middle on a removable pedstal about 11 inches in length so that it sits above the rod locker and side tackle compartments.


----------



## dieselfixer (Apr 19, 2011)

Excellent looking work. Looks like a promising career as a cabinet maker might be in the works.


----------



## Littlec (Apr 19, 2011)

I want to do a similar deck layout w two sets in the back an either 1 or two on the front deck. Another ?? For ya? How wide is your boat at the deck? I cant believe how big your boat looks in the pics


----------



## wissinger3478 (Feb 6, 2012)

Littlec

it is only a 12 boat nut with the deck on it. it made it more spacious i believe. the with is about 4 feet but i cant remember exactly. i have yet to be able to finish it yet but it will be down by the end of summer. im looking for some cheap paint for the hull if anyone has any ideas on that i would appreciate it.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 7, 2012)

Brilliant job on the framing. I am sure many people will have and will be borrowing your ideas. The kerf cuts on the 2x2's is a great idea for attaching the bow casting deck - that question comes up on here a fair bit. Most people use a few pieces of angle aluminum it seems. Your idea is a great fresh one.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh and by the way, for your painting 'rustoleum' brand paint is an inexpensive paint that a lot of the guys here use. their high performance enamel seems to do a good job.


----------



## wissinger3478 (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks a lot for your input. it surely helped. I'm at college right now so i don't have any income so i have to wait till i start my summer job to finish it. but i will damn excited when its all said and done.


----------



## hunterfishercamper (Feb 8, 2012)

How much weight do you think you are adding? Also, does the framing just rest on the bottom or did you screw it down somehow? I need to figure out how to redo the floor in my alumacraft so that water will drain.

I feel your pain on the college budget. I use my tax return every year to fund a little more. I discovered a local hardware store gave 15% off to students. You may look for something like that. A lot of websites will give you a discount code if you email them and say you are a student. Check out cabelas for your carpet. I emailed them and got a 10% off code for being a student, a free shipping code, and a $20 off $100 or more code that they were running.


----------



## wissinger3478 (Feb 16, 2012)

hunterfishercamper

I put roughly 60 pounds in all the wood I used. I feel like that is fairly light compared to most especially being such a small boat. And the framing on the top were I used the curfed 2x2's I just used hard silicone to stick it on and then clamped it down and let it sit for about two days. For the floor since it is relatively flat I used to small boards to rest my 2x2 framing on and the weight from walking on the plywood that you lay down after will keep your floor in place.

P.S. Thanks for the info about Cabela's and such, I'm definitely gonna look into that.


----------

